# Product to re-seal deteriorated caulking on rubber roofing



## AskingForAdvice (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

The caulking on the termination bar on my rubber roof has deteriorated and is allowing water to penetrate into the structure. How would I go about resealing this barrier? Is there a particular caulking product you would recommend? What is the procedure; does the bar itself need to be taken up and resealed etc.

TIA


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Most all roofing sealants adhere better to a dry surface. Let the sun burn off morning dew before caulking or give wet roofs a chance to dry after a rain


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

A 1 part polyurethane caulk would be good. I would caulk both sides and the holes in the termination bar with and without fasteners/anchors. 
A full metal coping over the wall top with the membrane underneath extending over the wall top would be a good maintenance free fix as well but would be far more costly than caulk.


----------

